

The Internet: First Impressions - samrat
http://samrat.github.com/the-internet-first-impressions.html

======
samrat
I've been making changes to the site, so you can now find the article at:
[http://samrat.github.com/blog/2012/03/the-internet-first-
imp...](http://samrat.github.com/blog/2012/03/the-internet-first-
impressions.html)

Sorry for the trouble.

